# Life expectancy of the kindle - experiences, please?



## lvnknit (Mar 12, 2010)

i am curious to know what the actual longevity of various kindles has been.  Anyone care to share about your model and "years of service" or should I say, a loving, working relationship?  of your kindles?  

I am smitten with my little kindle, and like all of you, go to great lengths to protect it....

Can I count on it being with me for quite some time?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I bought my Kindle on July 1, 2008.  Cost at the time was $359 and worth every penny.

Bought my DX on June 17, 2009.  Price was $489.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I have had my current K2 for about 11 months (first two replaced due to old sunfade issue). DH has had his KDX since it was released. I recently had the charging cable on my K2 replaced but the K2 is still going strong. I suspect that the longevity will match that of other electronic devices. DH and I tend to have ours for years before replacing them (usually a couple device generations at least). I know others who seem to go though devices even faster than a new version comes out.

I use my K2 daily and take it nearly everywhere. I am reasonably carefull and it is still like new. (Well, better than new due to software upgrades. )


----------



## Mycroft (Jan 10, 2009)

I received my K1 over 27 months ago and I've used it every day since then. Despite more drops than I'd like to admit, it has worked flawlessly. The only issue I can mention is that the battery life will decline over time, and I've found that turning it off - rather than putting it to sleep - helps extend the battery life.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

My Klassic is about 18 months old, haven't even had to change to the spare battery yet.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The Kindle I bought for myself in Oct 2008 - which is now my husband's - is doing very well. If he hadn't mashed the screen on his first Kindle - purchased May of the same year - I suspect that would be working quite fine as well.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Got my K1 in May 2008, use it everyday and still going strong.
Still in it's original cover, gets tossed in my purse, used at the beach, even occasionally left in my car.
No troubles with it.
Did replace the battery after about 18 months.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I believe the general view is that the battery will probably be the failure point.  When I was researching purchase, I recall seeing a claim by an Amazon rep that given reasonable use, the battery would probably still have something like 80% of original capacity after several years (can't remember whether it was five or ten).


----------



## Ilovetoread (Apr 4, 2010)

I bought my 1st kindle in November of 07, and it still works. I usually read from my k2i now, but the original still works great and has the original battery.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

I preordered the K2 and received it in February 2009.  Mine is still going strong with no problems what so ever.

p.s.  I also bought the extended warranty so I'm not going to start worrying until 2011!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I got my K1 in December of '08, and she is still going strong! I got a replacement battery for just in case, but haven't needed it. I put a 4GB SD card in and I have something like 500 books on it. I still have 3.2GB available... 
The only thing is with the 2.5 update for the K2, I want to upgrade! I would like to have some kind of organiztion for my ever growing list of books!


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

My K1 was purchased NEW sometimes in 08 by her former owner. I purchased her from said former owner in March 09.  Still going strong, no problems, no complaints. I have purchased a back-up battery JUST IN CASE, LOL.


----------



## spikemom (Nov 16, 2008)

Have had my K1 for 18 months. Still using original battery and have had no problems.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm not sure.  2 of my units are still alive, about 16 months in.  Its been more of a battery life expectancy for me


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

My Kindle is now two years old and has never had a problem.  The battery doesn't hold a charge as long as it used to.  I have a replacement battery tucked away, but so far haven't been concerned enough to do the replacement.  I still have my now 10-year-old Rocket Ebook, which was my first ever ereader and which also still works fine - if only it were still supported! However, I will say the Rocket seems build much more solidly than the Kindle and since I never used it as much....  Still, I have hopes that my Kindle will last quite a few more years.


----------



## tinabelle (Nov 8, 2008)

I have been thinking about this very same issue lately.  I have had my Kindle "Classic" since May 2008 and it preforms like a champ.  I have never had one bit of trouble with it.  I use it daily, schlep it around in my purse or tote bag, and travel with it occasionally.  I am on my original battery although I do have a back-up, just in case.  I am hoping it keeps on "ticking."


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I got my K2 when they first released and haven't had any issues with it.  It shut down a couple times and needed a hard reset or two in the very beginning but since then it's been working like a charm.  I haven't even shut it off.  We also have a K1 that I purchased used so I'm not sure how old it is and it is still working just great.  And my DX that I've had for 8 or 9 months now (not sure exactly) hasn't had any issues.


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

I bought my K1 in June 2008 and had to have it replaced in Nov. 2008 when the search function stopped working.  Since then, I've had no problems.  I have noticed the battery doesn't keep it's charge as well as it did in the first year, however that is simple to solve with a new battery waiting in the wings.  I'm very happy with the hardware.  I wish that Amazon would upgrade the K1's software.  They stopped the software upgrades when the k2 came out.


----------

